# Neconformitate



## Irinochk

Buna ziua,

Cum traduceti in engleza *neconformitate*. De exemplu: am verfificat datele de securitate si am gasit urmatoarele neconformitati.
Multumesc
O zi buna


----------



## farscape

Bună,

Mai întâi "neconformitate" nu apare în dicționare (vezi dexonline.ro).

Cuvântul pe care îl cauți însă, și care bănuiesc că e la originea acestui "neologism", este non-compliance.

Pentru "nonconformitate" avem non-conformity.


Later,


----------



## jazyk

Mi se parece că o altă posibilitate în acest context ar fi _inconsistencies._


----------



## farscape

jazyk said:


> Mi se pare*ce* că o altă posibilitate în acest context ar fi _inconsistencies._



Inconsistency poate fi tradus în româneşte prin:

neregularitate
divergenţă
contradicţie

Best,


.


----------



## jazyk

Eu știu, dar în acest context mi se pare o traducere posibilă. Dar nimeni nu trebuie să accepte propunerea mea.


----------

